# CPU Ratio problem



## JamesBlack (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to overclock my E6550, read a bunch of posts in the forums but still have a problem - hope someone can help...

Ok, here's what I use:

MB: P5K Premium IP35 - Black Pearl
CPU: Core2Duo 2x2.33 - E6550
RAM: 6G DDR2 - (3x2) 800MHz
VGA: ATI HD 3600
C.Live - Sound Blaster Audigy 24bit

And here's my problem:

I'm trying to overclock my CPU - trying to get it up to 2.8
so I scaled down the RAM to 667 and scaled up the FSB from 333 to 400
CPU ratio was set on Auto so i changed it to Manual - multiplier x7.

The system is stable so far, no problems - except when i ran CPU-Z (got the latest version i think 1.56 it reads cpu multiplier x6. Bios however still reads 7 and it wont let me change it - there are no other options: x6 or higher or any other value...

So i don't know what i'm doing wrong here - any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated - Thx!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The Intel CPUs will run a lower multiplier when the machine doesn't need the power, it's a power saving thing. If you want it to always run that speed, disable the power saving option in the BIOS. Its usually called speed-step or EIST.


----------



## JamesBlack (Feb 13, 2011)

Thx for the prompt reply - appreciated it. I'll give the power option a try right now... Thx


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Aye, that'll be EIST trying to save power. When your CPU is under load, it will ramp up to the clocks you were originally expecting but otherwise it'll tick over slowly. It's a _good_ thing to have on!

You're not pushing the ragged edge running that processor at 2.8GHz so you shouldn't be worried about disabling all the useful power saving features for stability  leave 'em on and enjoy your super-fast, yet energy-efficient rig instead!


----------

